# 1 star rating wtf ?



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

To be honest this is a joke. I had 12 trips in a one day couldnt do more cus im working on the night shift. All was good 5 rating for 12 trips but then.. 4.0.. 4.2 .. 3.86 ?oO then i checked account and i had only 4 trips with rating and the rating was 1 star oO rest 3 from 4 trips were .0.0 unrated. So i checked that trip that was some indian lady we had a good time talking about family and all that she pay cheap for that trip from fulham to west end about 12 pounds. So why the **** 1 star ? car is brand new clean smell nice , am a good driver etc never ever i argue with customer. So wtf ? ill give 2 stars for all my customers that will be my attituide. I must loose a job because some1 gave me 1 star without reason ? srsly.


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

Yup I said it before and I'll say it again. It is not worth taking Indian passangers. Evertime my stupid ass breaks this rule,my rating gets a hit. Just yesterday, I took this idian girl to the train station and she was complaining about traffic the whole damn time. Surely, my ratings went from 4.97 to 4.94 and I suspect it was her.


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Prob wasn't her, but your expectation bias at work. Prob also wasn't the Indian lady for Igor, unless he runs Uber app in a market where he can see how each rider rated, individually.
> I'd be surprised if that were the case, so it's prob Igor not understanding how Uber displays pax ratings, and blaming the wrong rider. Because if you don't know how the ratings work, you're always fingering the wrong culprit.


I'm just stating a correlation I noticed after giving 1400+ rides so far (correlation being the key word). I'm also not saying all Indians are like that, just a considerable number that 's enough to negatively impact your rating significantly. Therefore, for me, I don't find it worthwhile taking the risk.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Confirming. Indian/middle eastern/Desi people generally give bad ratings and say you take long routes/ complain about something to get a cheaper fare. It's in their culture.
Source: girlfriend is from Pakistan and her family complains at everything even if it's perfect to get a better deal.
Source #2: took Saudi guy to his dorm. He gave me wrong address. Contacted Uber that I took a long route to pad the fare.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

To Laandreas. 
Tbh i was just lucky and 101% i know it was her. Let me explain. Ill try as much i can. 
Ive done 12 trips and next day today i wasnt working, so if you check your trips for a 1 day they start to decrease to Zero during 24 hours (next day) so from 12 trips i went down to 4 trips. From 170 pounds= 12 trips i went down to 4 trips=65.xx pounds. I calculated my last 4 trips and was exactly same ammount 65.xx and my rating for 4 trips was 1 star. next hour was 3 trips left so i had 0 star rating for that rest of the 24 h. So my last 4th trip was 1 star rating. i checked that trip and it was 100% that lady , remember that trip from x to x . Like i said i tried explained as much i can, i was only lucky because ladt 3 trips were unrated and 4 trips were 1 star.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Sometimes, i have perfect weeks with an average rating of 4.6 and then the next week i mess up a few times and my rating is 5.

Some people are just so good at pretending to be nice and that they like you. You just can't tell what people would rate you.

Best thing is to not try to figure out who rated you what because you will be mistaken most of the time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Your ratings are not calculated daily. You can tell nothing by checking your ratings daily. 
Any drop in ratings most likely happened weeks ago.
Most PAX don't rate you at all. 
It is a shell game, not an accurate rating of how you treat PAX or how you drive.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh dear! Ratings rant AGAIN!

It's just a way those Physco's at Uber manufacture to have leverage on our sorry asses. If your able to make a employee/contractor feel insecure about their position, then we will more likely "Tow the Line".

Uber can be assured of small-minded, envious Riders, who can't afford a car to be super critical of some hard working driver and down rate them.

It suits UBER, if it didn't they would have a proper process open to drivers to challenge and have bad ratings removed.

Uber Sickos!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> Confirming. Indian/middle eastern/Desi people generally give bad ratings and say you take long routes/ complain about something to get a cheaper fare. It's in their culture.
> Source: girlfriend is from Pakistan and her family complains at everything even if it's perfect to get a better deal.
> Source #2: took Saudi guy to his dorm. He gave me wrong address. Contacted Uber that I took a long route to pad the fare.


Had an Indian chick cancel on me when i was 50 feet away from her. I saw her and her Bf crossing the street as she put her phone away. Even though i spoke on the phone to clarify her location and told her ill be there in 2min, as uber app put her on an island/park that we have in DC.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

KGB7 said:


> Had an Indian chick cancel on me when i was 50 feet away from her. I saw her and her Bf crossing the street as she put her phone away. Even though i spoke on the phone to clarify her location and told her ill be there in 2min, as uber app put her on an island/park that we have in DC.


If she cancelled and I'm assuming in D.C. It takes more than 5 minutes to go anywhere, did you get your cancel fee?


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Folks, 

one Indian gentleman (pax) tipped me $5. it was my first or second week into the world of uba.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

diehard88 said:


> Folks,
> 
> one Indian gentleman (pax) tipped me $5. it was my first or second week into the world of uba.


Don't count on that I have driven countless numbers of Indian's and not one has tipped! Even picked up 3 the other night from a bar at 9:30 one of the ladies was very drunk (i know weird). She started making the puke noises so I gave them a bag, sure enough. I then get them to her apartment and her friend says can you drive right up to the door so its easier to help her which was kind of a hassle but no problem I do it. No tip!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Don't count on that I have driven countless numbers of Indian's and not one has tipped! Even picked up 3 the other night from a bar at 9:30 one of the ladies was very drunk (i know weird). She started making the puke noises so I gave them a bag, sure enough. I then get them to her apartment and her friend says can you drive right up to the door so its easier to help her which was kind of a hassle but no problem I do it. No tip!


To be fair, all races and both genders don't tip. So let's not unfairly pick on one.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Picked up an Indian guy at Microsoft at 3x surge, hid my tip sign out of shame and he still tipped 5 bucks on a 3 mile ride


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

2015 post resurrected!!!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> To be fair, all races and both genders sont tips. So let's not unfairly pick on one.


Well in my case they are the only ones who have not tipped me and it's been almost 2 years. So fairly I am picking them for now! Nice people just don't tip.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

igor l said:


> To be honest this is a joke. I had 12 trips in a one day couldnt do more cus im working on the night shift. All was good 5 rating for 12 trips but then.. 4.0.. 4.2 .. 3.86 ?oO then i checked account and i had only 4 trips with rating and the rating was 1 star oO rest 3 from 4 trips were .0.0 unrated. So i checked that trip that was some indian lady we had a good time talking about family and all that she pay cheap for that trip from fulham to west end about 12 pounds. So why the &%[email protected]!* 1 star ? car is brand new clean smell nice , am a good driver etc never ever i argue with customer. So wtf ? ill give 2 stars for all my customers that will be my attituide. I must loose a job because some1 gave me 1 star without reason ? srsly.


Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own sh*it. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good Luck! - Uber CEO


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

firent said:


> Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own sh*it. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good Luck! - Uber CEO


Lol


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

igor l said:


> To be honest this is a joke. I had 12 trips in a one day couldnt do more cus im working on the night shift. All was good 5 rating for 12 trips but then.. 4.0.. 4.2 .. 3.86 ?oO then i checked account and i had only 4 trips with rating and the rating was 1 star oO rest 3 from 4 trips were .0.0 unrated. So i checked that trip that was some indian lady we had a good time talking about family and all that she pay cheap for that trip from fulham to west end about 12 pounds. So why the &%[email protected]!* 1 star ? car is brand new clean smell nice , am a good driver etc never ever i argue with customer. So wtf ? ill give 2 stars for all my customers that will be my attituide. I must loose a job because some1 gave me 1 star without reason ? srsly.


I don't think it has to do with race you just have to know how to control and deal with your riders which comes with experience...here is what you can do to raise your rating...usually most of the good rides you give forget to rate so when you have s good feeling about certain rides kindly remind the passenger not to forget to rate and mention your giving 5 stars...they will most likely rate you 5 too..


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Swordfish said:


> Confirming. Indian/middle eastern/Desi people generally give bad ratings and say you take long routes/ complain about something to get a cheaper fare. It's in their culture.
> Source: girlfriend is from Pakistan and her family complains at everything even if it's perfect to get a better deal.
> Source #2: took Saudi guy to his dorm. He gave me wrong address. Contacted Uber that I took a long route to pad the fare.


This is true.

They are extremely cheap, you rarely see them tip in any country and the vast majority of them refuse to cancel sometimes because they think they will get the fee so they hold you hostage forever.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I actually like seeing an Indian name at 4 am out in the suburbs because they're usually going to the airport. I'd rather have an Indian that goes 40 miles and doesn't tip than a white that goes 2 miles and tips $2.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

ok, now i'll lower the bar, so ple se bear with me.

I had a jewish pax long time ago. When I drop him off, the first thing he does after exiting the car was to come near my door and ask me not to forgett to end the trip. To this day I still don't know if he was trolling me or if he was genuine...


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> I don't think it has to do with race you just have to know how to control and deal with your riders which comes with experience...here is what you can do to raise your rating...usually most of the good rides you give forget to rate so when you have s good feeling about certain rides kindly remind the passenger not to forget to rate and mention your giving 5 stars...they will most likely rate you 5 too..


Wow you just blantenlty say to rate? I notice most people saying barely anyone rates anymore. So if a good trip just ended, you throw 'hey please rate me' as they leave?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Wow you just blantenlty say to rate? I notice most people saying barely anyone rates anymore. So if a good trip just ended, you throw 'hey please rate me' as they leave?


No ass munch. You just got to know how to be cool with everyone as a driver. Remember I was just trying to help and share a tactic don't throw it at me like that's what I am because you had a nasty way of presenting it. If your smooth enough Yes you can in a friendly way or even in a controlled manner have certain people give you five stars...not my fault you suck and eat shot coming on here trying to start some bullshit with me you piece of shit you get 1 star.



iUBERdc said:


> Wow you just blantenlty say to rate? I notice most people saying barely anyone rates anymore. So if a good trip just ended, you throw 'hey please rate me' as they leave?


Keep note I am a Bay Area driver in Cali don't **** with me.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> No ass munch. You just got to know how to be cool with everyone as a driver. Remember I was just trying to help and share a tactic don't throw it at me like that's what I am because you had a nasty way of presenting it. If your smooth enough Yes you can in a friendly way or even in a controlled manner have certain people give you five stars...not my fault you suck and eat shot coming on here trying to start some bullshit with me you piece of shit you get 1 star.
> 
> Keep note I am a Bay Area driver in Cali don't &%[email protected]!* with me.


Chill out bro. I asked in a sincere and genuine manner trying to learn how you cleaverly get the right people to 5* you. Tone done the animosity.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Chill out bro. I asked in a sincere and genuine manner trying to learn how you cleaverly get the right people to 5* you. Tone done the animosity.


I don't force or beg customers...you did not sound sincere however of you say you were then yeah it's easy to build s positive relationship with drivers and remind for riders to rate for the good service they received...because the ones you have no problem with which should be about 90% of the riders or above will have no problem with you reminding them to rate and give that five star...if you give more then 40 rides s week you will see only about 25% of people actually do rate and then when you have that one that rates bad it effects your rating...I was just giving advice bro but you sounded like a prick. Situation squashed. Now rate 5 stars.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

The streak is over! Picked up an Indian gal who by the way was crazy in a good way, dropped her off at the airport and she tipped me $5!! Now I have been tipped by all race, creeds and colors (I think)!


----------

